# 92 240 missing terrible need firing order



## timothy123 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, Im Timothy123 a newbie. I have searched around and couldnt find the firing order for my 92 240SX (ka24).My bud removed the wires and when i placed the back. The car is just not running good at all. Barely idles.


----------

